# Never been stung



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Four year old grandson getting ready to watch me take the last supers off this week.
Bundled up cause mommy would put a stop to it if he got stung. Not much danger though as I only get one or two a year. Hopefully we will get some push back on her from the grandson when he gets a little older but right now he's city folk just like her. 
Got my fingers crossed !


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Good show! Best make first impressions good ones; lots of time later in life to tempt the gods beyond endurance


----------

